# yellow river



## dangerking (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, new to flyfishing. Ill be fishing the upper part of the yellow river the end of this month. Can you recomend what flies to use?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

love fly fishing on the upper part of yellow river but i usually do it in the spring and summer...during that time i usually go with with a slow sinking bug or topwater poppers by boogle bugs. Boogle bugs are a little more expensive for a popper but they are durable and catch fish. Check out breambugs.com they have tons a good warm water flies including boogle, accardo, betts, etc. Some of their slow sinking flies really seem to draw out some bigger bream when the time is right.


----------

